# Epistemologian's Progress



## RamistThomist (Sep 2, 2019)

This bibliography was in the back of Moreland and Craig's (never sufficiently praised) _Philosophical Foundations for a Christian Worldview_. It introduces the reader to all of the major issues in philosophy and the best texts to read on each locus.

*Chapter 4: The Problem of Skepticism*
Slote, Michael. Reason and Scepticism (1970).

*Chapter 5: The Structure of Justification*
Audi, Robert. Epistemology: A Contemporary Introduction (1998).
Hume, David. _An Inquiry Concerning Human Understanding_.
Locke, John. _An Essay Concerning Human Understanding_.

*Chapter 6: Theories of truth and postmodernism
*
Willard, Dallas. “How Concepts Relate the Mind to its Objects: The God’s Eye View Vindicated?” Philosophia Christi, 2nd ser., vol 1, no.2 (1999): 5-20.



*Chapter 7: Religious Epistemology*
Alston, William. Perceiving God (1991).
Plantinga, Alvin. “The Foundations of Theism: A Reply.” Faith and Philosophy 3 (1986): 298-313.
------------------. Warrant: The Current Debate.
------------------. Warrant and Proper Function 
------------------. Warranted Christian Belief 

Plantinga, Alvin, and Nicholas Wolterstorff. Faith and rationality 

*Chapter 8: What is Metaphysics?*
Chisholm, Roderick. On Metaphysics (1989).
Plantinga, Alvin. The Nature of Necessity (1974).
van Inwagen, Peter. Metaphysics (1993).
Hasker, William. _Metaphysics_.

*Chapter 9: General Ontology: Existence, Identity and Reductionism
*
Craig, William Lane, and J. P. Moreland, eds. Naturalism: A Critical Analysis (2000).
Suarez, Francis. On the various kinds of distinctions.
*
Chapters 11 and 12: The Mind-Body Problem
*
Kim, Jaegwon. Mind in a Physical World (1998).
Moreland, J. P. and Scott Rae. Body and Soul: Human Nature and the crisis in ethics.
Lowe, E.J. _Philosophy of Mind_ (Cambridge)
Swinburne, Richard. _Evolution of the Soul_.

*Chapter 13: Free Will and Determinism
*
Fischer, John. The Metaphysics of Free Will. (1994).
Kane, Robert. A Contemporary Introduction to Free Will (2005).
Rowe, William. Thomas Reid on Freedom and Morality (1991).

*Chapter 14: Personal Identity and Life After Death
*
Hick, John. Death and Eternal Life(1976).

*Chapter 15: Scientific Methodology
*
Moreland, J. P. Christianity and the Nature of Science (1989).

*Chapter 16: The Realism-Antirealism Debate
Chapter 17: Philosophy and the Integration of Science
Chapter 18: Philosophy of Time and Space
*
Craig, William Lane. God, Time, and Eternity: The Coherence of Theism II.
-----------------------. Time and Eternity: Exploring God’s Relationship to Time.
Einstein, Albert. Relativity: General and Special Theories.

*Chapters 19-22: Issues in Ethics*
Geisler, Norman. Christian Ethics: Issues and Options.
Pojman, Louis. Ethics: Discovering Right from Wrong.
Holmes, Arthur. _Ethics_

*Chapters 23-24: The Existence of God*
Barrow, John. The Anthropic Cosmological Principle.
Beck, David. “The Cosmological Argument: A Current Bibliographical Appraisal.”
Craig, William Lane. The Kalaam Cosmological Argument.
Craig, WIlliam Lane and Quentin Smith. Theism, Atheism, and Big-Bang Cosmology.
Denton, Michael. Evolution: A Theory in Crisis.
Ganssle, Gregory. “Necessary Moral Truths and the Need for an Explanation.”
Hackett, Stuart. Resurrection of theism.
Hume, David. Dialogues Concerning Natural Religion.
Martin, Michael. Atheism: A Philosophical Justification.
Plantinga, Alvin. The Nature of Necessity.
-----------------. The Ontological Argument.
Rowe, William. “Circular Explanations, Cosmological Arguments and Sufficient Reason.”
Vallicella, William. “On an Insufficient Argument Against Sufficient Reason.”

*Chapters 25-26: The Coherence of Theism.*
Adams, Robert. “Divine Necessity”
Craig, William Lane. God, Time, and Eternity: The Coherence of Theism II.
Creel, Richard. Divine Impassibility.
Hasker, William. The Emergent Self.
Helm, Paul. Divine Commands and Morality.
Leftow, Brian. “God and Abstract Entities.”
Molina, Luis de. On Divine Foreknowledge
Nielsen, Kai. Ethics without God.
Plantinga, Alvin. Does God Have a Nature? (read)
--------------. “How to be an Anti-Realist.”
---------------. The Nature of Necessity.
Swinburne, Richard. The Coherence of Theism.
Wolterstorff, Nicholas. “Divine Simplicity.”

*Chapter 27: The Problem of Evil*
Hick, John. Evil and the God of Love
Plantinga, Alvin. God, Freedom, and Evil.
-----------------. The Nature of Necessity.
Rowe, William. “The Problem of Evil and Some Varieties of Atheism.”

*Chapter 28: Creation, Providence, and Miracle*
Craig, William Lane. “Creation and Conservation Once More.”
Freddoso, Alfred. “The Necessity of Nature.”
Helm, Paul. The Providence of God.
Hume, David. “Of Miracles.”
Morris, Thomas. Divine and Human Action.
Suarez, Francisco. On Creation, Conservation, and Concurrence.
Chapter 29: Christian Doctrines (I): The Trinity
(see other sources)

*Chapter 30: Christian Doctrines (II): The Incarnation*
Bayne, Tim. “The Inclusion Model of the Incarnation: Problems and Prospects.”
Freddoso, Alfred. “Human Nature, Potency and the Incarnation.”
Morris, Thomas. The Logic of God Incarnate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jwright82 (Sep 7, 2019)

Was there any interactions with continental philosophy in this book? Which is, as you know, it's own tradition.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> Was there any interactions with continental philosophy in this book? Which is, as you know, it's own tradition.



Not directly. Willard's article on how concepts relate to the mind surveys both Continental and Analytic approaches to consciousness.

Before Russell and the Logical Positivists, there really wasn't this gap. Everyone in the late 1800s/early 1900s was discussing Brentano's take on knowledge. So you have analytics like Chisholm and Continentals like Husserl and Heidegger interacting with him.

Early analytic philosophy was a joke and only Ayer realized it was a dead-end did it start dealing with relevant matters. Early Continental philosophy was quite profound. Now the roles are reversed.


----------



## jwright82 (Sep 30, 2019)

Fair enough. I think both were profound.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> Fair enough. I think both were profound.



They just started dealing with different things. Guys like Russell were mathematicians. So despite his arrogance he was actually profound in math and logic. He was dealing with reality.

Continental guys after Heidegger, especially as they came to America, focused more on power-structures, praxis, and the like.


----------



## jwright82 (Sep 30, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> They just started dealing with different things. Guys like Russell were mathematicians. So despite his arrogance he was actually profound in math and logic. He was dealing with reality.
> 
> Continental guys after Heidegger, especially as they came to America, focused more on power-structures, praxis, and the like.


My own opinion on Russell is he was the last of the Foundationalist and good riddance, very informative though. Heidegger was in his own way stuck with traditional metaphysics.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> My own opinion on Russell is he was the last of the Foundationalist and good riddance, very informative though. Heidegger was in his own way stuck with traditional metaphysics.



Funny you link Heidegger as stuck with metaphysics. I made that observation myself. Even his Dasein existentielle more or less act like the Aristotelian predicates they are replacing.


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 1, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Funny you link Heidegger as stuck with metaphysics. I made that observation myself. Even his Dasein existentielle more or less act like the Aristotelian predicates they are replacing.


Yep. He couldn't get away from it. You can only replace metaphysics not get rid of it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 1, 2019)

Another thing that's strange is that Gottlob Frege, often considered the father of analytic philosophy, worked in the midst of early Continental guys and didn't think he was starting a new movement.

Modern day continentals are more likely to write about finding hetero-normative power structures that impose fascism on gay workers who are oppressed by capitalism.

The last good continental guy was Husserl. Right now some aspects of analytic philosophy are more useful to Christians than continentals (which is focused more on post-Marxist praxis than anything else).

This is the Continental Philosophy Essay Generator. Just keep clicking refresh.
http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't know I like continental guys philosophically there fun to hang out with.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 12, 2019)

The last good Conty was Merleau-Ponty. Early Continental philosophy was fine simply because linguistic positivism was so awful. They sort of won by default. Now the roles are reversed. Continental philosophers today aren't dealing with knowledge and reality. You are more likely to find essays on how heternormative capitalist man is "Othering" transgenders in the literature depts. I actually think that was a real essay.

Even Heidegger in all of his poetic ravings still dealt with Being. Nobody had a clue what he meant, but it was still fun to read. 

Zizek, despite being depraved, is fun only when he attacks neo-liberalism.


----------

